# Also just saying hi!



## DRAXXMENVONE (Jun 19, 2018)

Hi folks. Just joined and wanted to say hello. I've just started a new job and have treated myself to a second hand Sage Duo Temp Pro and Rancillio Rocky grinder having upgraded from a Dedica and DeLonghi burr grinder. Was looking at the Silvia but just couldn't live with a 20 min warm up time as I've got to get to work early! I've been buying beans from Caravan and Nude Espresso. Looking forward to learning how not to ruin them!


----------



## eddie57 (Mar 21, 2017)

Hi mate welcome


----------



## DRAXXMENVONE (Jun 19, 2018)

Super happy with the machines. Had just enough time to try them out once before leaving for work this morning. Got a long way to learn how to use them. Managed a pretty good texture to the milk but put way too much water in the espresso.


----------



## Ibrahim (Jun 22, 2018)

Welcome from another new member


----------



## balor666 (Jun 24, 2018)

Hello, I am new member too in here. I am not confidence to make the thread. So I came on your tread to say hello for the one person randomly.


----------



## DRAXXMENVONE (Jun 19, 2018)

balor666 said:


> Hello, I am new member too in here. I am not confidence to make the thread. So I came on your tread to say hello for the one person randomly.


Hallo! And welcome yourself!


----------



## Tobby (Jun 30, 2018)

Hi


----------

